# Passport photos



## Chiryu

Anyone know a good place to get passport photos done? Ideally would like somewhere off island if possible, but also need them to be good with children as have to get my child's done as well and he's only a baby. 
Thanks


----------



## Deefor

There is a photo place on the top floor of Al Wahda mall - right at the top of one of the escalators. I'm pretty sure they do them. There is also something similar opposite Carrefour in Marina Mall.

Sorry - I know these are both on the island but saw you hadn't got any other responses


----------



## AlexDhabi

There is at least one photography/print shop in every mall on AD island, so I suggest you try Al Raha Mall if you can't come onto the island.


----------

